# Is this masseter hypertrophy?



## fobos (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## kantero (Jan 28, 2019)

Bones


----------



## fobos (Jan 28, 2019)

kantero said:


> Bones


How tf is this even possible its huge


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 28, 2019)

that jaw that hollowed cheek


----------



## Coping (Jan 28, 2019)

Fucking hell at how good some people’s bones are compared to others...wtf are genetics tbh


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> Fucking hell at how good some people’s bones are compared to others...wtf are genetics tbh


shit tier eye area though


----------



## fobos (Jan 28, 2019)

dotacel said:


> shit tier eye area though


this nigga dont even need eyes


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 28, 2019)

fobos said:


> this nigga dont even need eyes


gigachad if he had them though


----------



## SHARK (Jan 28, 2019)

Minimum jaw required to get a girl to breathe in the same room as you in 2019


----------



## Kenma (Jan 28, 2019)

Somebody mog him !


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jan 29, 2019)

Damn Im jealous


----------



## mojopin (Jan 29, 2019)

He has a nice masseter bulge but it's mostly bones ngl


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 30, 2019)

dotacel said:


> shit tier eye area though



What you on about, thats a preety great eye area


----------



## Coping (Jan 30, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> What you on about, thats a preety great eye area


It’s the bags under his eyes ruining it his eye area is acc good tbh


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 30, 2019)

Coping said:


> It’s the bags under his eyes ruining it his eye area is acc good tbh



They are kinda ruining it but when your 7+ flaws become unique characteristics, so their not a problem.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 30, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> What you on about, thats a preety great eye area


he has great pfl and brows but his browridge is pretty high and he has massive lower eyelid exposure, imo it ruins how they look, not saying he isn't chad like this but his eye area is his worst feature


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 18, 2019)

Probably bones


----------

